# Critique my TB



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

This is Sea Dragon, or Finn. He is almost 5, 16.3H, TB, grey (obviously). He was laid up with injuries for a while, so we are just now starting the retraining. I am wanting to do HUS, then some low level dressage if he holds up. He has so much personality and is such a sweet boy. Critique away!










Its a little angled, he is a big boy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No critique from me. He is beautiful and I absolutely love his color. :"( Poor baby. those are some nasty scars on his back legs.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, he is pretty.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I think he has great conformation for a TB.

He looks very even for a TB (a tad downhill) and looks to have a nice back length (if anything a smidge long). His neck seems a little short and could use a bit more muscle, but overall he looks good as far a muscling. He stands under himself and looks a tad over the knee. 

This was a quick look, I'm sure someone can do better.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

First off, he is just beautiful.  So pretty. I love his coloring. He looks like a sweet guy.
Slightly downhill, long neck & back, nice head.  He looks nice!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Well I'm no good at critiquing horses but I just have to say in that 3rd picture, the headshot, he looks like a supermodel and he knows it!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Does he have scars on both hind legs or just the right? What happened? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the greys, but your horse looks very nice. He has actually really nice confo for a TB. On the second from last picture, he looks like hes going to be a nice mover. Whats his injuries from? Is he an OTTB?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

what are the scars on his back legs from?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Greys don't do it for me either but I'll also agree he has decent conformation. Looks like he's quite an active mover as well! what injury did he suffer from?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just one thing I don't think was mentioned was that he has a very upright shoulder. He's pretty tho


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Yes, he is off the track, he injured his fetlock in training. The scars on the back legs, the right being the worst were from a fence injury, he got his leg over a cable fence and pretty much ripped it to the bone. It took over a year to heal, but there isn't nearly as bad of a scar as there could have been. The vets were surprised his leg wasn't more deformed looking. I am happy about that. He definitely has his conformation faults, most of them because he was bred to run, but they definitely don't seem to hinder his movement, and he does think he is a supermodel


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry no critique........I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

He is definitely beautiful!! He looks like a lovely mover. I agree, over at the knee, and also slightly sickle-hocked. That's all I'm seeing right now ... sorry, it was a quick look.


----------

